# how much does ultra-sound cost?



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

to ultra-sound the lower leg, around the fetlock area??


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

It all depends on where you are, what you are ultra-sounding for, and what your vet wants to charge you for coming out to do an ultra-sound. If I remember correctly, it was at least $200, to get my mare's lower leg ultra-sounded, but she also needed the entire superficial flexor tendon to be done, because she tore it almost completely through, and we needed to know exactly where the tear was, and exactly how bad it was, and then we had to ultra-sound 2 more times as it healed. We also had to pay for sedation as well, so that she didn't move around as we were messing with her rather painful injury. It doesn't cost anything to call a vet, and have them give you an estimate of how much it would cost, so if you think its something that should be done, I'd call around, and get some prices from people in your area.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I think around $200 also. I had a filly who had lung issues a while back. Just call a vets office and ask. They should be able to give an estimate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganslittleleo (Nov 3, 2010)

We had our horse out at the office for a float and the vet ultra sounded his abcess and didnt charge us but im having an ultra sound done today to check his lower front leg so we will see but im pretty sure thay are pretty cheap unless you need sedation


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You are going to have to call your vet and ask.

My vet the ultrasound procedure is $175, that does not include the farm call or anything else you have done while they are there.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya i just wanted to see what i might roughly be looking at. Im sure where i live its going to be 10 times more. Thanks guys!


----------

